# USC SCA Applicants: Specifically the personal statement



## Katrina Kudlick (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,
I was just wondering if there was anyone else out there applying to USC Film Production (or just SCA in general) or anyone who has applied (and got in) that could help me out. I'm really stuck on the personal statement. What did any one else write about?

Thanks!


the prompt is: The personal statement will be read by the Film & Television Production Admission Committee as a measure of creativity, self-awareness and vision. There is no standard format or correct answer. We are looking for a sense of you as a unique individual and how your distinctive experiences, characteristics, background, values and/or views of the world have shaped who you are and what you want to say as a creative filmmaker. Be specific, vivid and focused. We are not interested in a laundry list of personality traits or a resume of accomplishments. We want to know your passions, your beliefs, and the kind of stories you want to tell. (1,000 words or less)


----------



## uncharted (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Katrina 
I applied for Film and Tv production this year as well. With my personal statement I was as honest as I could be, they just want to know who you are really. At least, thats what I took from it. Best of luck to you.  out of curiosity are you applying for the BA or MFA?


----------



## Katrina Kudlick (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply! I'm apply BA. How are you applying?
I ended up writing something kind of wacky, but hopefully they see it as creative. 
Good luck to you too! 4% acceptance rate here we go!!


----------



## uncharted (Nov 29, 2011)

Im applying for the BA as well. I guess we're each others competition haha. but for the 4%, someone has to get in, why shouldnt it be us!

do you know if they have interviews or not. Ive heard they do phone calls depending on the person reviewing your application, but I'm still unsure about the interviews. 

-Also as a side note it seems like everyone on thsi site is applying for their MFA


----------



## Katrina Kudlick (Nov 30, 2011)

haha it seems that way. 

I'm not sure about the interviews. That would be great if they did! Though I'm totally across country. I think I remember reading that they do conduct interviews, but it's limited spots.

I noticed the MFA thing too. I've been trying to look up advice, because I've been overwhelmed with these applications, but its all for MFA! 

So how do you think you did on the application? I'm so nervous already! I mean, going to USC would be great!


----------



## uncharted (Nov 30, 2011)

Yah from what ive read they sometimes do interviews and they sometimes dont. It doesnt determine whether you get in or not. 

The application was the most extensive, with NYU being a close second, but I think I did a fairly solid job. I don't want to get too excited though since we have a long wait ahead of us, but I liked this essay questions because I felt that they gave me the best opportunity to really tell them who I was and what kind of stories I could tell. The only part I had trouble with was    when you had to come up with a writing sample. I chose to do an outline for a full length film, but was unsure of the structuring, so I kind of shot in the dark on that one. 

Did you have any concerns with any particular parts?


----------



## Katrina Kudlick (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow you have it all done!?! That's impressive. I just now submitted USC. Starting on NYU this weekend   
I don't think they can judge you too much on format since they didn't specify. 

I'm kind of worried about the personal statement. They said there's no particular format, so I wrote a script and all the people I have wanted to be, that made me who I am (a filmmaker). Hopefully they find that creative and not weird.
Do you have your visual sample online? I'd love to see it. This is great to talk to someone else applying to this program, because I don't know anyone else applying for film to NYU or USC!


----------



## uncharted (Nov 30, 2011)

Yah Im a bit obsessive like that, I like to get things done early. haha My personal statement was more traditional. I just talked about my life and a metaphor that represented it. Its better than I made it sound. The script idea sounds interesting, and after all isnt that the point of stories? To get to be someone youre not for a short amount of time. 
My visual sample is on a google website from my gmail account. I went with the photo option. Ill personal message you the link. 
Im glad I found someone going through the same thing because all of my friends are english or business majors. I was beginning to feel like a fish out of water. lol


----------



## tsroach (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys, glad to seem some fellow MFA applicants! I too am about done applying for the school and am stuck on the writing sample. 

I picked 'A' or the 4 minute film outline. 
It's written, but I'm worried I didn't type it write. (I've never written a formal outline before). =/

Should there be a number of details or just minimal sentences? 

Good luck you guys!


----------



## uncharted (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey tsroach
Im applying for the BA but still happy to see youre applying. Who knows, if we both get in maybe well work together or something. Good luck with your application. 

Im not too sure about the writing sample for you guys, but I just googled some samples and went off of that.


----------

